# Things You’re Likely Doing That Will Eventually Kill Your Parrot



## IkeVeles (Jan 8, 2014)

This is important. Everyone, please read it and be careful! Keep your fids safe! It scared me a bit.

Things You?re Likely Doing That Will Eventually Kill Your Parrot | FEENTA.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*These are good reminders for everyone to review. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Nath (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow so many things to know .. I'm a first time owner of a lovely budgie and makes me kind of paranoid sometimes with all these things that can be harmful i would not want anything to happen so what will be the best to use for cleaning the cage and bowls? The mild dish soap or vinegar and water? I didn't even think about the clothing when washing them with detergent and fleecy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I simply use pure white vinegar in cleaning everything in my budgies' cages.

Have you read this link?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*This is a great resource and I actually looked at it from talk parrots, lol. Glad it was posted here. Excellent reminder thread!*


----------



## Nath (Aug 17, 2016)

No I didn't I will now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a quick word of warning about stainless steel bowls for water. If your birds are not in a temperature controlled room and you get hot weather in summer, the stainless steel will heat up and therefore heat the water in them. Birds will not drink the water if it is warm or hot. They do not need to be in direct sunlight, just the ambient temperature will heat the container and hence the water. I can remember one very hot summer day here in Australia when a friend lost half his parrots in outside aviaries because he used stainless steel water containers. The birds would not drink and dehydrated. I was using glazed ceramics or unglazed terracotta and they were positioned on the floor of the aviary and I did not lose any birds at all. These containers are just as easy to clean as stainless steel and the water will stay cooler.

Bird Feeders & Waterers: Ceramic Crocks for Birds at Drs. Foster and Smith

The open bowls like the ones in the link above have the same sort of attachment as the stainless steel and are no more expensive.

CERAMIC/STONEWARE

I use the ones in the top picture of this link. Called PTS-? the number refers to the size of the bowl. As I breed larger parrots I use the large ones mainly but have them in various sizes for both food and water in my standard aviaries and the suspended aviaries.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Great information and links, Kate! I for one am going to look at those*


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kate,
That's a great reminder for those who do not keep their budgies (or other birds) in a climate controlled environment.
Thank you!*


----------

